# Recommended Oil for Acacia Wood?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As per title, can anyone recommend a decent oil for acacia wood (outside patio furniture).

Natural/clear oil preferred.

Ta :thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Personally, I’ve always used Tung oil, which is reasonably clear. But that offers no protection against UV so the wood will continue to go grey.

Peter


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Been using this for a few years. Applied to wooden 5 bar gates, fencing, Cedar Gazebo :thumb:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-garden-furniture-oil-clear-1ltr/2043r


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fentum said:


> Personally, I've always used Tung oil, which is reasonably clear. But that offers no protection against UV so the wood will continue to go grey.
> 
> Peter


Ideally would like some UV protection :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have a look at Blackfriar Gold Star. I've only used it on fence panels before but I don't see why you can't use it on furniture too. It lasts well and soaks in like crazy. Be aware you will need a big sheet cause it does tend to flick a bit.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Osmo oils are well worth a look at - they do various different types and are very easy to apply.

Great customer service also - if you email them with your questions, they respond very quickly :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Have a look at Blackfriar Gold Star. I've only used it on fence panels before but I don't see why you can't use it on furniture too. It lasts well and soaks in like crazy. Be aware you will need a big sheet cause it does tend to flick a bit.


Cheers, but looking more for a recommendation on a decent oil, most likely a teak oil from what i've been reading. Seems to be the more suitable choice for me from teak, tung or danish oil.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Osmo oils are well worth a look at - they do various different types and are very easy to apply.
> 
> Great customer service also - if you email them with your questions, they respond very quickly :thumb:


Cheers for this. I've had a good look at these, i can't see the teak oil has UV proection and their specific UV product is for vertical surfaces. The teak may well have UV protection, however..

...searching for Osmo on Amazon and Furniture Clinic came up. Had a good look at their Teak oil and the reviews and it seems to tick all the boxes, so i've taken a punt and ordered a bottle :thumb:


----------

